# trying to clear a remove paper message on an epson 4800



## maburrow (Jul 21, 2012)

_Setting up a used ver i jet,4800, was used just prior to moving, after setting back up getting remove paper message, any ideas how to clear this, we are setting up for dtg printing:confused_


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Start here:

Epson Stylus Pro 4800 Professional Edition, FAQ - Technical Support - Epson America, Inc.


----------



## ApupeL (Apr 24, 2012)

i tried what Terry said it wouldn't even let me do anything its just flashing remove paper?
I'm building a dtg with the Epson 4800 and am now stuck with this remove paper msg thanks anyway!!


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

The sensor at the back of the printer is either stuck or out of position open the back of the printer and see if there is a little black lever sticking out if so check it for movement if it sticks you have to remove the back paper guide and reseat the lever in its correct position


----------



## ApupeL (Apr 24, 2012)

yeah i tried that,
but ill do it again thanks for your respond


----------



## mocholouco (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello, I have the same problem, but my epson 4880 is set to print t-shirts, how can i remove that message, where is that sensor you were talking about?

Please I really need help!!!


----------



## skolsi (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello 

I am in France and I have a big problem error remove paper
I can help me please
error remove paper RAINBOW DTG epson 4880
I buy a printer, I changed my head, I changed the cleaning pump and finally I changed the motherboard CA00 MAIN
I can not find a solution error remove paper
Can you help me please
thank you


----------

